# HELP!!!!!!!!!



## KDG (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a Guinea hen that laid a clutch of eggs and has been sitting on them since 09/26 as best I can guess. 2 days ago I found her running around stressed out and 3 eggs were missing. Something had taken them but I found them in a different location and put them in an incubator in the house. I am not an expert but did candle the eggs and they each have something inside, looks like one at a slower growth than the other 2. How do I know when to do the “lock down” period if I don’t know how old they truly are?

Sincerely,
Stressed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't. Guinea eggs hatch after 28 days, if it's been 28 days I don't think anything is going to hatch. 

But leave those three in the incubator just in case for a bit. Watch for leakage or smells. That will tell you it's time to pitch the eggs. 

FYI, Guineas will push eggs out of the nest. Do they sense they're bad? I really don't know but mine have done it a number of times.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said, Guineas will push bad eggs out f a nest, turkeys often will not. In the future, you can often split a nest and hatch some in the incubator and let the hen sit on the remainder.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

BTW, Welcome to the forum, folks are helpful here!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Welcome! I wouldn't know anything about this.
Definitely let us know if they hatch though! @dawg53 might be able to help!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Animals45 said:


> Welcome! I wouldn't know anything about this.
> Definitely let us know if they hatch though! @dawg53 might be able to help!


Sorry, not Guinea's nor Turkey's and I dont incubate.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Sorry, not Guinea's nor Turkey's and I dont incubate.


Understood


----------

